
Richest 1% of people now own half the world's wealth - known
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/international-business/richest-1-of-people-now-own-half-the-worlds-wealth/articleshow/61657574.cms
======
ni-hil
Mhh, ok. I remember an oxfam report of 2016 that stated that the wealth of the
62 richest people in the world was equal to the wealth of the poorest half of
the world’s population.

[https://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressreleases/2016-01-18/...](https://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressreleases/2016-01-18/62-people-
own-same-half-world-reveals-oxfam-davos-report)

~~~
ni-hil
And apparently that the top 1% was equal to the other 99%. Is oxfam a
questionable source?

Anyways, doesn't seems like a big surprising news...

